# Visual Identification Resource Collection



## Stribog (Jul 13, 2012)

The information I'm posting today was found on a slightly obscure Russian Socionics school website. I didn't record the url, but I did get some screenshots a while ago. I decided to share because there aren't too many resources to learn V.I. (much less trustable typings and official material)

Personally, I find a lot of similarities in the facial expressions with the examples I know in real life, and with the people who physically look similar....it can be really trippy. Also, the vibe (_subjective, I know_) that I get from the different groups of photos helps me personally avoid mistyping, and gives me a sense of each type...which is really helpful when you are hunting for your dual. I find these photos to be superior to Filatova's portraits.

I hope this can be of some use to you guys, as it is my highest-prized resource.

*-NFs-​*
ENFj:

* *















ENFp:

* *















INFj:

* *















INFp:

* *

















*-STs-​*
ESTj:

* *















ESTp:

* *















ISTj:

* *















ISTp:

* *

















*-NTs-​*
ENTj:

* *















ENTp:

* *















INTj:

* *















INTp:

* *

















*-SFs-​*

ESFj:

* *















ESFp:

* *















ISFj:

* *















ISFp:

* *
















I recommend steadily studying these and comparing them to people you know or know of in real life. After a while you really get a strong sense of how to recognize each type.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

This is interesting and I've been attentively gazing at pictures for about 20 minutes, but failed to see patterns in people's faces :frustrating:

Apparently VI isn't my thing...


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

I kind of do with some of them. They have the same vibe going on.

ENFj's with either soft, "I'm high" -smile or "I'm judging you so bad" stare. Also, they are the only ones with overboard silly faces
INFj's look really fragile, don't make them cry
ESTj's look self-contained
ESTp's have bitch please -eyes
ISTj's have the same stare but I can't describe it well. Kind of like they are constantly thinking sarcastic _"Really."_
INTj's have April Ludgate -stare
ESFj's look like the mom -version of self-contained, even the guys

etc.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I think I've seen better examples of VI... 

All the people seem rather similar, in terms of facial features, expressions, etc. There does not seem to be a correlation among the examples shown here, and that's rather disappointing. I think you could mix up every type together and not be able to really pick them apart.


----------



## Zamyatin (Jun 10, 2014)

Word Dispenser said:


> I think I've seen better examples of VI...
> 
> All the people seem rather similar, in terms of facial features, expressions, etc. There does not seem to be a correlation among the examples shown here, and that's rather disappointing. I think you could mix up every type together and not be able to really pick them apart.


Agreed. There's no way this would pass a blind experiment. I've long felt that VI was bull, and this just confirms my opinion.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow, I really look like ISFp. I think they stole my expressions. Too bad I'm not Fe or emotivist at all.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

They all look Russian. :laughing:


----------

